# Commentary: Falling TV and handset sales tangle Sharp in financial woes



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigiTimes


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is terrible news about Sharp. Hope they are able to bounce back. If not, I wonder if another company will buy them out or if Sharp will go out of business. For the employee's it must be tough to wonder to stay or to go to another company.


----------

